# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  802.3 Παλμοί καλωδίου

## the_eye

Ξέρει κανένας τι παλμοί ρεύματος Volt, Hz, κωδικοποίηση χρησιμοποιεί το ethernet 10BaseT και το 100BaseT ;
Σκεύτομαι να κάνω ένα interface και να τους μετατρέψω σε optical laser παλμούς.
Απο ηλεκτρονικά είμαι ερασιτέχνης και σκεύτομαι να χρισιμοποιήσω cmos πύλες ή optocuplers,laser led και optical tranzistors. Πείτε μου εάν είμαι σε καλό δρόμο ή λέω ασυναρτισίες.

----------


## papashark

κάνε ένα search στο forum για τα ronja, κάνε και ένα search για rs232 to laser, θα βρεις άφθονο υλικό.

----------


## the_eye

> κάνε ένα search στο forum για τα ronja, κάνε και ένα search για rs232 to laser, θα βρεις άφθονο υλικό.


Τα γνωρζω τα παραπανω projects. Δεν εχουν ομως σχεση με αυτο που ζητησα, με το 802.3.

----------


## papashark

sorry, γράψε λάθος.

----------


## racer

Απ μια γρίγορη ματιά στο 802.3 είναι μάλον variable! Βλέπω απο 2.8V peak-to-peak μέχρι 5.4V peak-to-peak ... κατεύασε το 802.3 να το δείς και μόνος σου, εγώ δεν έχω το κουράγιο να το διαβάσω όλο...

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6681

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> κάνε ένα search στο forum για τα ronja, κάνε και ένα search για rs232 to laser, θα βρεις άφθονο υλικό.
> 
> 
> Τα γνωρζω τα παραπανω projects. Δεν εχουν ομως σχεση με αυτο που ζητησα, με το 802.3.


Δεν ξέρω πότε ειχες πάει τελευταία φορά στο ronja site. Τώρα έχουν φτιάξει και για ethernet UTP...

----------


## the_eye

@Acinonyx : Ναι έχουνε κάνει και για UTP αλλά δεν έχει το site τους τις πληροφορίες που ζητάω για το 802.3.
Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι σχεδόν κάτι σαν το ronja αλλά με διαφορετική προοπτική.

----------


## jchr

Αυτο που θες να κανεις γινετε, απλα το 802.3 λειτουργει με fsk διαμορφωση δηλ. διαμορφωνει σε μια συχνοτητα το λογικο 0 και σε μια αλλη το λογικο 1.
Απο μετρησεις που ειχαμε κανει στο ΤΕΙ, με τον αγαπητο φιλο και συναδελφο drid, αν θυμαμε καλα, το λογικο 0 διαμορφωνετε στους 10Mhz και το λογικο 1 στους 5Mhz το πλατος του σηματος ειναι στα 12V.
Αν θες να κανεις κατι με υπερυθρες μπορεις αρκει να επιλεξεις καταληλες φωτοδιοδους με σχετικα μικρο χρονο αποκρισης ... εντος της περιοδου των παραπανω σηματων. 
Με laser τα πραγματα ειναι λιγο διαφορετικα πρεπει οι τελεστικοι που θα σου μετατρεψουν το "σημα" και θα το οδηγησουν στο laser να ειναι σχετικα "γρηγορη".

----------


## the_eye

jchr Σε ευχαριστώ με βοήθισες αρκετά. Αν είναι fsk τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά απλά. Σκέφτομαι να χρισιμοποιήσω το uln2004ap (7ch darlington sink driver) αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να δω αν μπορεί να αποκριθεί στα 10Mhz. Η διαμόρφωση είναι SSB ή DSB ; Λογικά πρέπει να είναι SSB αφού πρέπει να έχει μόνο θετικούς παλμούς.

----------


## Batman

Κατ αρχην καλη χρονια!
Μολις εκανα εγγραφη, και αυτο επειδη διαβασα αυτο το post.
Επειδη παρομοιο θεμα εχω παρει για πτυχιακη και εριξα απιστευτο τρεξιμο γι' αυτο, μολις διαβασα περι κωδικοποιησης, 
(διαμορφωση συχνοτητας???  ::  )εφαγα φρικη!

Το ethernet 10/100 BaseT χρησιμοποιει κωδικοποιηση Manchester!
Αυτο σημαινει 3 σταθμες +0,85V και -0,85V και μια σταθμη 0V οταν δεν υπαρχει μεταδοση πακετων. Το λογικο '1' ειναι οταν απο υψηλη στθμη κατεβαινει σε χαμηλη και λογικο '0' οταν απο χαμηλη ανεβαινει σε υψηλη.
επισεις η περιοδος ειναι 100nsec, οποτε οτι τρανζιστορ χρησιμοποιησεις φροντισε να δουλευουν τουλαχιστον στα 20MHz και κοιταξε να εχουν μικρο χρονο ανοδου/καθοδου για να σου βγαζει τετραγωνικο παλμο και οχι τριγωνικο!
Επισεις μη χρησιμοποιησεις φωτοτρανιστορ γιατι ειναι πολυ αργο.
Με μια φωτοδιοδο θα κανεισ καλυτερη δουλεια.

Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα.

Χωρις να θελω να θηξω, αν δεν ειστε σιγουροι για κατι, 
ψαξτε καλυτερα και μετα δωστε συμβουλες!

----------


## the_eye

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σου
Δυστυχώς γνωρίζω την κωδικοποίηση Manchester και λέω δυστυχώς γιατί έχει 3 στάθμες αλλά και αρνητικούς παλμούς. Οπότε να μετατραπεί σε laser χρειάζετε ολόκληρο interface με κάποιο PIC.

 ::

----------


## jchr

> (διαμορφωση συχνοτητας???  )εφαγα φρικη!
> 
> Χωρις να θελω να θηξω, αν δεν ειστε σιγουροι για κατι, 
> ψαξτε καλυτερα και μετα δωστε συμβουλες!


η fsk διαμορφωση σου λεει τιποτε.....

γιατι απ' οσο γνωριζω με fsk δουλευει το ethernet ...
 ::

----------


## the_eye

Τελικά μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο βρίκα κάτι σχεδόν έτοιμο.
fiber 100base-tx
http://www.marvic.net/spec/r/cfm3x00.htm
http://www.trendware.com/sp/products/TFC-110MSC.htm
Το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνω είναι να δω εαν μπορεί να παίξει χωρίς οπτική ίνα, μόνο με τον αέρα.

----------


## eaggelidis

Όλοι οι μετατροπείς του τύπου αυτού χρειάζονται οπτική ίνα.

Χωρίς αυτή δεν παίζουν.

----------


## nister

> Όλοι οι μετατροπείς του τύπου αυτού χρειάζονται οπτική ίνα.
> Χωρίς αυτή δεν παίζουν.


Εάν έχεις ασχοληθεί με το θέμα, μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες εξηγήσεις ή εναλλακτικές προτάσεις;

Με την ευκαιρία παραθέτω pm με σχετικά links, το οποίο μου έστειλε ο Asterix, ο οποίος υλοποιεί το Ronja project, και τον οποίο ευχαριστώ.



> Εδώ έχουμε ένα all-in-one chip με το ονομα ML6652 της Microlinear το οποίο είναι ένας convertor ethernet<->optical σε ένα chip. http://www.microlinear.com/products/net ... asp#ml6652
> Ένα τέτοιο χρησιμοποίησε ένας τύπος και πουλάει τύπου ronja FSOs. Δείτε εδώ:
> http://www.alphawave.cz/catalog.php
> http://aldebaran.feld.cvut.cz/~xmyslik/crusader/
> 
> Το chip ισως να μπορει να χρησιμοποιήσει led στα ~800nm (infrared), φωτοδίοδο ίδια με του ronja που εχει μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία από ότι στα 625nm και πιθανώς να μας απαλλάξει από όλη την ταλαιπωρία της κατασκευής του ηλεκτρονικού τμήματος του ronja. Το θέμα είναι ποιος καταλαβαίνει από αυτα για να μας πει, τι μπορει να γίνει και ίσως εαν παίρνει να κάνουμε και μια δοκιμή. 
> Επίσης κοίτα εδώ

----------


## ysam

Ηλία με ποιά έννοια το λες αυτό? 

Εγώ να ρωτήσω, τα υπόλοιπα τα έχεις έτοιμα ? (κουτί, Φακούς, σύστημα εστίασης κτλ)

----------


## Batman

Το 10/100BaseT (UTP)  ::  χρησιμοποιει σιγουρα κωδικοποιηση manchester. 
Ισως να χρησιμοποιουσε fsk το παλιο 10αρι οπου το σημα περνουσε μεσα απο ομοαξονικο καλωδιο, αλλα δεν το ξερω. 
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ανετα παιρνεις το σημα manchester και δινεις δυο διαφορετικες σταθμες εντασης στο laser σου. Ουτος η αλλως με το ρευμα θα παιζεις και δεν θα το αναβοσβηνεις γιατι θα καει. Παιζει να σε βολεψουν τελεστικοι σαν συγκριτες και καποια γρηγορα mosfet για να κανονιζεις το ρευμα αναλογα με τη σταθμη.
Α! επισεις κοιταξα τα links για τα FSOs και απ'οτι ειδα το ενα χρησιμοποιει πολυτροπη οπτικη ινα οποτε σημαινει πολυπλεξη και δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο με laser χωρις ινα. οχι οτι δεν γινεται αλλα θα εχει πολυ φασαρια και θα παει και ο κουκος αηδονι!
Οσο για το αλλο link που τα εδινε ετοιμα φοβαμαι πως θα τα δινουν για αστρονομικα ποσα!
Οταν εψαχνα για FSOs επεσα σε ενα μηχανιμα για επικοινωνια στα 2.5Gbps. ωραιο μηχανημα, αλλα τα 45.000 ευρα που ζητουσαν δεν ηταν ωραια!!!

edit
ενα link για σχετικο Laser driver 
http://www.maxim-ic.com/view_press_rele ... ase_id/948

----------


## motronic

Απ οσο ξερω ισχυουν τα εξης:
Το FastEthernet 100BASE-TX με καλωδιο UTP που χρησιμοποιουμε εχει Baseband Modulation.

Δηλαδη το δυαδικο σημα κωδικοποιειται και μετα στελνεται πανω στο καλωδιο οπως ειναι χωρις να διαμορφωθει με καποιο σημα υψηλης συχνοτητας(φερουσα).

Για το 100BASE-TX η κωδικοποιηση ειναι 4B/5B encoding (MLT-3)

Το Fast Ethernet χρησιμοποιει 2 μονο ζευγη (4 καλωδια απο τα 8 του UTP).
Το ενα ζευγος ειναι για εκπομπη και το αλλο για ληψη.

Βλεπε
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MLT-3-Code 
http://www.wildpackets.com/compendium/FE/FE-MLT3.html

Στην ιστοσελλιδα φαινεται το Baseband σημα του 100BASE-TX στον ψηφιακο παλμογαφο.
Ειναι στα Γερμανικα, αλλα η εικονα τα λεει ολα.

Η δειγματοληψια ειναι 2Gsps(πολυ καλη για να δειχνει ολη την πληροφορια), και ο οριζοντιος αξοναs με 2μs/div.
Φαινεται καθαρα οτι η διαμορφωση ειναι Baseband (δηλαδη με παλμους).
Στην εικονα φαινονται 2 div στον οριζοντιο αξονα και λιγο παραπανω απ οτι καταλαβαινω.
Το σημα οπως φαινεται εχει 3 σταθμες (-/0/+). 
Αν στον καθετο αξονα η ευαισθησια ειναι 340mV οπως λεει, το σημα φαινεται να εχει υψος 3 div οποτε το πλατος του σηματος ειναι -1/ 0 /+1 V.

Το σημα προσπαθησα να το δω στο δικο μου αναλογικο παλμογραφο (BW35ΜΗz) αλλα δεν μπορεσα μαλλον επειδη το σημα ειναι μαλλον διαφορικο(differential) και οχι single ended.

Χρησιμοποιησα ενα hub 10Mbps για να ριξω την ταχυτητα στα 10Mbps αλλα δεν μπορεσα να δω κατι εκτος απο διαφορες ταλαντωσεις.

Αν μπορουσα να βρω γειωση θα μπορουσα να το δω εστω και με ασταθεια, αφου εχω δυο καναλια στον παλμογραφο και με add/invrse channel θα το εβλεπα.
Ισως καποια στιγμη να ανοιξω το hub,βρω γειωση και το μετρησω.

Αν το σημα ειναι ετσι οπως το βλεπω στην παραπανω ιστοσελλιδα,θα μπορουσαμε να οδηγησουμε μια φωτοδιοδο εκπομπης κατευθειαν χωρις επεξεργασια στο σημα.

Χρειαζεται ομως καταληλο κυκλωμα οδηγησης και θα πρεπει να εχουμε 2 ή και 3 επιπεδα φωτεινοτητας στην εκπομη για καθε ζευγος ή 2 φωτοδιοδους εκπομπης για καθε ζευγος. Το ιδιο και για τη ληψη.
Τρια επιπεδα φωτεινοτητας απαιτουν συσκευη με γραμμικα χαρακτηριστικα.
Δυο πομποι θελουν πολυ καλη ευθυγραμιση.

Και τα δυο εχουν τις δυσκολιες τους....

*edit*

Tωρα που το σκεφτομαι,το 10BaseT χρησιμοποιει Manchester encoding και 2 επιπεδα σηματος,οποτε αν και ειναι δυσκολο να φτιαχτει ενα κυκλωμα για το 100BASE-TX, ειναι αρκετα ευκολο και απλο να φτιαχτει για το 10BaseT - 10Mbps.
Διαμορφωνοντας ενα LASER με ON/OFF keying χρησιμοποιουμε ενα LASER για εκπομπη (Tx) και μια φωτοδιοδο για ληψη(Rx)...

Συμφωνειτε?

----------


## Ifaistos

To σήμα τόσο στο 10Τ όσο και στο 100Τ είναι differential (γιαυτό θέλει τα 2 ζευγάρια καλώδια)
Υπάρχουν (νομίζω ότι κάποτε τα είχα βρει στο opencores.org) sources σε vhdl/verilog για την δημιουργεία ενός ethernet controller σε fpga.
Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα μπορούσε κάποιος να κάνει decode/encode τα σήματα της ethrnet και να οδηγήσει τα led

Απλά από όσο έχω καταλάβει, το ronja ουσιαστικά προσπαθεί να "μετατρέψει" μόνο το psysical layer, αφήνοντας την ethernet κάρτα να κάνει΄το error checking κλπ κλπ
Σε αυτό βοηθούσε η "μορφή" του σήματος που χρησιμοποιούσαν αρχικά.
Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν για το 10Τ/100Τ είναι εφικτό να γίνει με τον ίδιο τρόπο αλλά φαντάζομαι πως με μια fpga ή κάτι αντίστοιχο να μπορεί να γίνει.

Βέβαια υπάρχει και το θέμα κατα πόσο το "οπτικό" μέρος (leds, receivers κλπ) θα μπορεί να ανταποκριθει σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες..

Εγώ θα πρότεινα σε όποιον σκοπεύει να ασχοληθεί να το δοκιμάσει "υπό κλίμακα" πρώτα.
Δηλ ας δοκιμάσει πρώτα μια διάταξη με led/receiver που να μπορεί να περάσει 40.000.000 (40M) παλμούς σε κοντινή απόσταση (1 μέτρο) και μετά ας προσπαθήσει για το decoding της ethernet.

----------


## eaggelidis

Να εξηγήσω κάτι, όταν έχουμε έναν μετατροπέα όπως είναι αυτός της φωτογραφίας χρειαζόμαστε οπτική ίνα (SX, LX, ZX κ.ο.κ ανάλογα με το τι είναι το Interface του μετατροπέα).

Αν τώρα εσύ φτιάξεις σύστημα που θα πάρει το οπτικό σήμα και θα το βγάλει στον αέρα .... καλές δοκιμές και καλή τύχη.

Όπως το είπες στο Post νόμιζα ότι θα τα βάλεις δίπλα δίπλα. Αυτό δεν παίζει

Η

----------


## the_eye

Ο converter της φωτογραφίας χρησιμοποιεί 2 οπτικές ίνες 1 για εκπομπή και 1 για λήψη. Για την ακρίβεια χρησιμοποιεί το πρωτόκολλο 100Base-FX-2. Θα προσπαθήσω αλλάζοντας τα οπτικά μέρη (laser, φακούς, κτλ) να επικοινωνήσει με τον αέρα. Ο συγκεκριμένος converter είναι για μεταδώσεις μέχρι 2Km με οπτική ίνα. Θα το προσπαθήσω για μερικά μέτρα εναέρια και βλέπουμε.

----------


## nister

Την μετατροπή αυτή σκεφτόμουνα να την υλοποιήσω, αλλά μετά από τις παρακάτω σκέψεις το ανέβαλα...

1. Πως γίνεται η σκόπευση και η εστίαση, αφού το φως είναι αόρατο (υπέρυθρο); 

2. Στην οπτική ίνα δεν υπάρχει θόρυβος, παρά μόνο εξασθένιση του σήματος (φωτός). Στον αέρα υπάρχουν υπάρχουν και άλλες πηγές φωτός να παρεμβάλλουν. Η συσκευή κάνει φιλτράρισμα των ανεπιθύμητων συχνοτήτων ή χρησιμοποιεί όλο το εύρος ζώνης; Εάν δεν κάνει φιλτράρισμα, τότε η απόσταση που το SNR διατηρείται σε αποδεκτά επίπεδα θα είναι μικρή. 

3. Οι περισσότερες από τις συσκευές αυτές έχουν ισχύ κάτω από 1 mW. Υπάρχουν και κάποιες καινούργιες με ισχύ μερικά mW οι οποίες έχουν αποστάσεις σύνδεσης περί τα 100 km σε μονότροπη οπτική ίνα. 
Αυτές είναι δυσεύρετες στην Ελλάδα και ακριβότερες. 

4. Πως γίνεται η μεταφορά του φωτός από την συσκευή στην εστία του φακού; Με οπτική ίνα ή με ξεκόλλημα της φωτοδιόδου/LED-laser και καλώδιο επέκτασης; 
Μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν τα υπέρυθρα φωτοδιόδος/LED-laser που έχει ενσωματωμένα η συσκευή με την φωτοδίοδο/LED του ronja (μετά από κάποια ενίσχυση του ρεύματος του LED);

Έχεις ικανοποιητική απάντηση για τους παραπάνω προβληματισμούς;

----------


## the_eye

> Έχεις ικανοποιητική απάντηση για τους παραπάνω προβληματισμούς;


Εσύ τι λες ;
Τότε γιατί ρωτάω για πληροφορίες ;  :: 

Προς το παρών κάνω εικασίες

1. Υπάρχουν laser και στο ορατό φάσμα, δεν ξέρω εάν είναι κατάλληλα.

2. Με δέκτη της αντίστοιχης συχνότητας laser

3. Δεν καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα σου. Τα στοιχεία εκπομπής και λήψης εξάλλου θα αλλάξουν.

4.α) Με μπέρδεψες  ::  
4.β) Δεν ξέρω

----------


## ysam

Καθότι είμαι κάτοχος 4 τέτοιων συσκευών θα σας πω τα εξείς. 

1> Να αποφύγεις τα laser στο ορατό φάσμα. (Είναι και κακά για τα μάτια όσων έχουν direct contact αλλά και πολύ πιο ευαίσθητα / μεγάλες απόλειες)

2> Ειτε πας επάνω είτε κάτω από το ορατό φάσμα τα ρυμάδια επιρεάζονται πολύ από τις ακτίνες του ηλίου οπότε πρέπει να αποφεύγεις να έχεις λινκ σε α΄νάλογες γωνίες που το τόξο οτυ Ηλίου θα περνάει μπρωστά σε κάποια φάση της ημέρας. Σε αυτό βοηθάει πολύ ένα καπελάκι στο επάνω μέρος του κουτιού. 

3> Θα πρέπει μάλλον να αντικαταστήσεις τα lazer με κάτι μεγαλύτερο και διαφορετικό από αυτό της κατασκευής που παίζει με multimode ίνα. Το κύκλωμα δε, (μικρή πλακέτα με το Laser επάνω και τον τελικό ενισχυτή) και βασικά το laser, θα πρέπει να το ψύξεις επαρκός με ένα peltier cooler γιατί πολύ γρίγορα θα το πάρεις στο χέρι.

4> Θα χρειαστείς σίγουρα ένα σύστημα φακών με το οποίο θα δημιουργείς έναν νοητό κόνο στην transmit μεριά και το ανάποδο στην receive μεριά με το οποίο θα εστιάζεις σωστά η και λάθος μερικές φορές και ανάλογα με την απόσταση γιατί έχεις πάντα τον κίνδυνο να τυφλώνεις τον άλλο. Και αυτό γιατί θα έχεις πάντα σταθερό όλο το κύκλωμα transmit χωρίς να μπορείς να αυξομειώνεις την ένταση του σηματός σου αλλά θα μπορείς να κάνεις defocus το receive κομμάτι. 

5> Αν τελικά ολα πάνε κατ'ευχήν θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι με την υγρασία που θα μαζεύει το peltier cooler στο πίσω μέρος του. 

Ένα τέτοιο κουτί είναι και αυτό..

----------


## mojiro

> 1. Πως γίνεται η σκόπευση και η εστίαση, αφού το φως είναι αόρατο (υπέρυθρο);


α) στο wifi βλεπεις που σημαδευεις μεσω της κεραιας ή του netstumbler ?
μπορεις φανταζομαι να φτιαξεις κατι παρομιο.

β) μπορεις να το δεις μεσω τυπικης web camera ή καμερας κινητου.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

εχετε ακουστα τις Δεσμες στα συστηματα ασφαλειας ?
δεν λεω για εκεινα τα πραματα του hollywοοd που φαινεται η δεσμη στο ορατο φως μεσω καπνου....
αλλα για αυτα
http://www.homesecuritystore.com/ezStor ... ductID=460

δουλευουν με υπερυθρες και μαλιστα με ζευγη υπερυθρων ζευξεων.
τα συγκεκριμενα εχουν ενσωματομενο μετρητη σηματος,
πανε σε σχετικα μεγαλη αποσταση, δηλαδη 200-300 μετρα.
επικοινωνουν με παλμους για λογους ασφαλειας.

----------


## ysam

Η σκόπευση/στόχευση μπορεί να γίνει και με ένα απλό στυλό laser.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nister
> 
> 1. Πως γίνεται η σκόπευση και η εστίαση, αφού το φως είναι αόρατο (υπέρυθρο);
> 
> 
> α) στο wifi βλεπεις που σημαδευεις μεσω της κεραιας ή του netstumbler ?
> μπορεις φανταζομαι να φτιαξεις κατι παρομιο.


Στο WiFi έχεις πλευρικούς λοβούς που πιάνεις με μεγάλο άνοιγμα (δεκάδες μοιρες).

Στο laser με τα δέκατα της μοίρας είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο  ::

----------


## mojiro

τι να πω εγω δηλαδη που λογο της δουλειας στοχευω με αυτα τα infrared?
ποσο μαλλον οταν ειναι και διπλα.

ειναι πιο δυσκολο απο το πιατο οσο αφορα το κεντραρισμα αλλα και
πιο πρακτικο, οσο αφορα τις μηδαμινες ταλαντωσεις και το μικρο βαρος.

πρακτικα εχω δουλεψει μεχρι τα 200 μετρα, ποιο ακριβα μοντελα φτανουν
ανετα και πολυ πανω απο τα 300 μετρα.

----------


## the_eye

Και μερικά γραφικά (που μου αρέσουν πολύ).
Παρατήρησα σε ένα laser pointer οτι η δέσμη ανοίγει μερικά χιλιοστά μετά από αρκετή απόσταση και σκέφτηκα ότι με την χρήση ενός απλού μεγεθυντικού φακού ίσως μπορέσω να την εστιάσω στον "εργοστασιακό" δέκτη της συσκευής.
Εάν η ρύθμιση του φακού και του σημείου εστίασης είναι σωστή τότε όπου και να "χτυπήσει" η δέσμη στον φακό αυτός θα την στείλει στο σημείο εστίασης όπου θα είναι το Rx τμήμα της συσκευής.
Για το Tx τμήμα σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω με ένα laser pointer στα 650nM και 5mW αρχικά.

Εάν ξέρει κανένας που μπορώ να βρω οικονομικά (για πειραματισμό) ethernet to fiber converters στην Ελλάδα, ας στείλει pm.

----------


## ysam

Ωραία.. Θα σου συνυστούσα να πας κοντά στα 900+ nano

Ααα και να θυμάσαι ότι οι converters μάλλον θα παίζουν στα 1300+

----------


## trendy

Δεν είναι τόσο ακριβοί ysam οι ethernet<->fiber converters. Το καλοκαίρι πήραμε στο Ηράκλειο έναν dlink στα 99,50€.

----------


## Belibem

> ...Εάν η ρύθμιση του φακού και του σημείου εστίασης είναι σωστή τότε όπου και να "χτυπήσει" η δέσμη στον φακό αυτός θα την στείλει στο σημείο εστίασης όπου θα είναι το Rx τμήμα της συσκευής.
> ...
> Εάν ξέρει κανένας που μπορώ να βρω οικονομικά (για πειραματισμό) ethernet to fiber converters στην Ελλάδα, ας στείλει pm.


Λοιπόν απο ένα φιλαράκι είχε αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοια προβλήματα όταν προσπάθησε να πιάσει ένα roadrunner. Μου σύστησε μια καταπληκτική εταιρία την ACME που έχει μερικές έξυπνες έτοιμες λύσεις που ίσως να βοηθήσουν  ::  

Φυσικά κάνω πλάκα και ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ  ::  
To θέμα είναι ότι δεν θυμάμαι πουθενά να έχω ακούσει για wireless optical baseband βιώσιμα σχήματα διαμόρφωσης. Ακόμα το σύστημα εστίασης που περιγράφεις μου φαίνεται σαν τραβηγμένο αστείο για λόγους όπως:
*η ακρίβεια που απαιτήται είναι τεράστια αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι θέλει να εστιάσει την δέσμη σε μια περιοχή τόσο μικρή όσο ο πυρήνας μιας ίνας 
* Τα οπτικά (φακοί) σε μη ορατές περιοχές του φωτός δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι φτιάχνονται απο plain old glass  ::

----------


## mojiro

> * Τα οπτικά (φακοί) σε μη ορατές περιοχές του φωτός δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι φτιάχνονται απο plain old glass


στα υπερυθρα ειναι απο πλαστικο γιαλι παντως

----------


## the_eye

> *η ακρίβεια που απαιτήται είναι τεράστια αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι θέλει να εστιάσει την δέσμη σε μια περιοχή τόσο μικρή όσο ο πυρήνας μιας ίνας


Μικρός δεν έχεις παίξει με μεγενθυντικούς φακούς και με τον ήλιο ; Έχεις δει πόσο μπορεί να εστιάσει ένας φακός ;
Αυτός που έχω έχει διάμετρο 10εκ και πίστεψέ με μπορεί να εστιάσει πολύ καλά.
Εξάλου δεν θέλω να στείλω το Laser μέσα σε ίνα αλλά στο Rx της συσκευής το οποία θα είναι κάποιο είδος φωτοαντίστασης/φωτοδιόδου δηλαδή κάτι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο.




> Λοιπόν απο ένα φιλαράκι είχε αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοια προβλήματα όταν προσπάθησε να πιάσει ένα roadrunner. Μου σύστησε μια καταπληκτική εταιρία την ACME που έχει μερικές έξυπνες έτοιμες λύσεις που ίσως να βοηθήσουν


Δεν με πειράζει το έξυπνο χιούμορ  ::  
Αλλά και πρίν μερικά χρόνια αν έλεγες για το wifi ότι θα έκανες link 5-6χλμ με indoor συσκευές και θα δημιουργούσες μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο κάποιος θα σου έλεγε τα ίδια και εσένα.

----------


## Belibem

> ... πρίν μερικά χρόνια αν έλεγες για το wifi ότι θα έκανες link 5-6χλμ με indoor συσκευές και θα δημιουργούσες μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο κάποιος θα σου έλεγε τα ίδια και εσένα.


  ::  Έδώ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!
Παρόλα αυτά προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, αν και πολύ θα ήθελα να κάνω λάθος! Αν κατάφερνες να φτιάξεις οπτικά συστήματα αξίας "και βάλε" euro με απλούς μεγενθυντικούς φακούς πολλά θα αλλάζανε  ::

----------


## the_eye

Modulation/Coding

----------


## nister

*Προσπάθεια κατασκευής ερασιτεχνικού οπτικού link*

Παραπομπές:ΙΕΕΕ 802.3 ethernet standard 2002 16ΜΒ
περιγραφή Fast Ethernet
Optical Through the Air Communications Handbook Βασικές έννοιες
Airfiber: The Physics of Free-Space Optics
Τεχνικά άρθρα Edmunt Εταιρείας εμπορείας οπτικών ειδών Optics Applications Primer
RONJA (*R*easonable *O*ptical *N*ear *J*oint *A*ccess) Σχεδίαση ερασιτεχνικού συστήματος οπτικού link
HSWN Εξελίξεις Ronja Project Υλοποίηση συστήματος RONJA στην Ελλάδα
ePanorama Συλλογή από πολύ ενδιαφέροντα links σχετικά με οπτικά συστήματα
Βασικές έννοιες *F*ree *S*pace *O*ptics (*FSO*): freespaceoptics, free-space-optics, Cablefree Solutions
Παρουσίαση: Amateur Radio Laser Communications
FCNFOEC 2005 Πίνακας κατασκευαστριών εταιρειών οπτικών εξαρτημάτων
roithner-laser Εταιρεία εμπορίας οπτικών εξαρτημάτων DataSheet
A Tutorial on Lasers με πληροφορίες για τα cd-rom drive lasers
Sam's Laser FAQ
Άλλες ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές:
A Simple Laser Communication System
Experimental Laser Data Link
RS-232 Laser Transciever
UPN Laser Transceiver
Project Laserlink
K3PGP.Experimenter's.Corner
Amateur Radio Laser Communications
Οπτοηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα
OPTOELECTRONICS CIRCUIT COLLECTION TEXAS INSTRUMENTS
Point-to-Point Fiber Optic Links National Semiconductor
UV Sensitive Photodetector
Επανεξετάζοντας όλα τα δεδομένα για την κατασκευή ενός οπτικού link με
α. απόστασης σύνδεσης 200-1000 μ.
β. Ταχύτητα μεταφοράς δεδομένων >= 10 Mbps
γ. Χαμηλό κόστος
δ. Εύκολη κατασκευή από ερασιτέχνη
εκτιμώ ότι:

1. Το project RONJA περιέχει ένα φθηνό και σχετικά εύκολα υλοποιήσιμο οπτικό κομμάτι (σύστημα εστίασης - φακοί, σύστημα σκόπευσης) (έχω ήδη κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές σε μικρότερη κλίμακα)

2. Το ηλεκτρονικό τμήμα του ronja είναι πολύπλοκο και με υλικά σχετικά δυσεύρετα.
Ο λόγος είναι το περιορισμένο bandwith των LEDs εκπομπής που υπάρχουν τεχνολογικά διαθέσιμα και χρησιμοποιεί.
Επειδή οι απαιτήσεις για την μεταφορά σήματος Ethernet 10 Mbps είναι παλμοί 20 Mbps (περίοδος 50 ns) ενώ τα ταχύτερα LEDs έχουν χρόνους ανόδου και καθόδου του παλμού 30 ns (Vishay Semiconductors - Physics of Optoelectronic Devices).
Συνεπώς απαιτείται διαμόρφωση και αποδιαμόρφωση (modem) του σήματος προκειμένου να μεταφέρει την πληροφορία.
Αυτό γίνεται στο ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα που αποκαλείται twister.
Θεωρώ ότι οι επιλογές που έχουν γίνει στο ronja: LED ισχύος και διαμόρφωση-αποδιαμόρφωση του σήματος, αν και δουλεύουν, έχουν περιορισμένες προοπτικές εξέλιξης για το μέλλον (Fast Ethernet, Gigabit Ethernet) και κατασκευαστική δυσκολία.

Το τμήμα του οπτικού δέκτη (φωτοδίοδος *) είναι πιο εύκολο να υλοποιηθεί αφού οι απλές φωτοδίοδοι (PIN), που κατασκευάζονται με την σημερινή τεχνολογία, έχουν χρόνους απόκρισης της τάξης του 1 ns.

3. Από σχετική αναζήτηση στο internet δεν βρέθηκε άλλη ερασιχενική κατασκευή οπτικού data link (πέρα από το ronja) που να υποστηρίζει ταχύτητες μεταφοράς δεδομένων της τάξης των 10 Mbps.
Βρέθηκαν μόνο ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές για σειριακή θύρα (115 kbps) και αναλογικής μεταφοράς ήχου.
Επίσης υπάρχουν επαγγελματικά συστήματα *F*ree *S*pace *O*ptics με κόστος από μερικές έως πολλές χιλιάδες $ το ζευγάρι (FreeLink Avara TereScope).

4. Οι συσκευές media converters που χρησιμοποιούνται για την σύνδεση δικτύων ethernet με χρήση οπτικής ίνας έχουν σχετικά προσιτό κόστος για ερασιτεχνική μετατροπή, ώστε να βγουν στον αέρα, αλλά χρησιμοποιούν υπέρυθρο φώς για την μεταφορά δεδομένων, το οποίο δυσκολεύει την εστίαση και την σκόπευση.
Επίσης έχουν οπτικούς πομπούς μικρής ισχύος, 1 mW περίπου.

5. Το πρόσφατο μοντέλο που κατασκευάσθηκε στα πλαίσια του ronja αποκαλείται inferno και χρησιμοποιεί και αυτό υπέρυθρο φως για την οπτική σύνδεση.
Αναφέρεται ότι η σκόπευση γίνεται με την χρήση κοινής κάμερας, στην οποία φαίνεται το υπέρυθρο.
Συνεπώς, παρά τις αμφιβολίες που έχω εκφράσει σε προηγούμενη δημοσίευση, μπορεί τελικά να είναι εφικτή η επιτυχημένη μετατροπή των media converters, συνυπολογίζοντας την χαμηλής ισχύος εκπομπή.

6. Η *VCSEL* (*V*ertical *C*avity *S*urface *E*mitting *L*aser) τεχνολογία κατασκευής lasers ανταποκρίνεται στους απαιτούμενους ρυθμούς μετάδοσης δεδομένων με προσιτό κόστος.
Συγκεκριμένα έχουν ήδη κατασκευασθεί VCSEL lasers που υποστηρίζουν ταχύτητες μετάδοσης δεδομένων μερικών Gbps και ισχύ μέχρι 30 mW και χρησιμοποιούνται ήδη σε εμπορικά συστήματα FSOs.
Σημειώνεται ότι όλα (?) τα VCSEL lasers που πωλούνται λειτουργούν στο υπέρυθρο (850, 1300 και 1500 nm). Αυτό οφείλεται μάλλον (?) στο γεγονός ότι η διαθέσιμη τεχνολογία δεν μπορεί να κατασκευάσει ακόμα VCSELs στην ορατή περιοχή του φάσματος του φωτός (400 to 700nm).

Ένα από τα πλεονεκτήματα των lasers έναντι των LEDs είναι ότι χρειάζονται πολύ μικρότεροι φακοί εστίασης της δέσμης (Why Can an LED Not be Focused Like a Laser Diode?).

7. Εκτιμώ ότι μια ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή, που εκπληρώνει τις προϋποθέσεις που τέθηκαν στην αρχή, θα πρέπει να έχει ηλεκτρονικό τμήμα παρόμοιο με αυτά που φαίνονται στο ePanorama στις κατηγορίες *Transmitting circuits* και *Receiving circuits*.
Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να λειτουργεί σαν απλός επαναλήπτης (repeater) του σήματος Ethernet, αφήνοντας τις κάρτες ethernet να κάνουν την υπόλοιπη δουλειά (negotiation, error detection κλπ).
Απομένει η επιλογή του συγκεκριμένου τύπου VCSEL που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, με βάση την ισχύ και το κόστος του:*optowell*
VCSELs για FSOs PM85-F1P0N, 850 nm, 1 mW, 5 mA, sm, 14°, >2.5 Gbps, TO-46 flat κόστος περίπου 11 ευρώ (χωρίς επιπλέον επιβαρύνσεις)
RC LED (resonant cavity LED) XR65-R5P0U 2.5 mW, 650 nm, Beam Divergence 18 deg, 155 Mbps, TO-46 flat window, 5 mm clear epoxy chip die, 4,55 ευρώ (χωρίς επιπλέον επιβαρύνσεις)
FC665V-001 665nm VCSEL 1mWΠάντα έχοντας υπόψη ότι τα VCSELs είναι στο υπέρυθρο και θα χρειασθεί να εστιάσουμε και να στοχεύσουμε.

Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει η αξιοποίηση του laser της κεφαλής κατεστραμμένων cd-rom drives στο τμήμα εκπομπής. Συνήθως εκπέμπουν στο υπέρυθρο (περίπου 780 nm) με ισχύ 1-5 mW και με άγνωστη απόκριση συχνότητας (CD Player/CDROM Drive Laser Diode Characteristics). 

Μία εμπορική συσκευή η οποία υλοποιεί την λειτουργία της αναμετάδοσης του ethernet σήματος είναι η 100Base-T Fiber Optic Transceiver.
Στο manual της συσκευής εξηγείται το πρόβλημα της ανίχνευσης των συγκρούσεων (collisions) στο ethernet για μεγάλες αποστάσεις μετάδοσης δεδομένων.

Κατά την διάρκεια δοκιμών συνειδητοποίησα ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο για ένα ερασιτέχνη να κατασκευάσει το ηλεκτρονικό μέρος της συσκευής.
Ο οπτικός δέκτης αποτελείται από μία φωτοδίοδο (*P*hoto*D*iode - PD) πυριτίου (*P*ositive *I*ntrinsic *N*egative - PIN) ή χιονοστιβάδος (*A*valance *P*hoto*D*iode - APD) ή οποίες έχουν πολύ μεγάλη αντίσταση, μικρούς χρόνους απόκρισης και μεγάλη ευαισθησία (σε σχέση με τα φωτο-τρανζίστορ και τις φωτο-αντιστάσεις). Για να ενισχυθεί αυτό το χαμηλό σήμα απαιτούνται δυσεύρετα και ακριβά ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα ή FETs.
Προτιμότερη, λοιπόν, είναι η τροποποίηση έτοιμων ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών κατασκευασμένων για την αναμετάδοση του ethernet σε οπτική ίνα (ethernet media converters) ή χρησιμοποίηση έτοιμων modules που χρησιμοποιούνται στην κατασκευή αυτή (ROSA και TOSA).

Περιμένω διορθώσεις, προτάσεις, νέες ιδέες, λύσεις, συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα κλπ.

*Γιατί πιστεύω ότι μέλλον ανήκει στα οπτικά συστήματα*

ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ:
Μετά από καλύτερη μελέτη του θέματος, οι παραπάνω απόψεις έχουν αναθεωρηθεί κατά ένα μέρος.
Συγκεκριμένα θεωρώ ότι η καλύτερη επιλογή, τεχνοοικονομικά, είναι η χρήση υπέρυθρου LED (όπως το RONJA inferno) για την υλοποίηση οπτικής ζεύξης (link).

----------


## papashark

Ωραία ανάλυση, ξαναγράφτο το μήνυμα σου σε ένα νέο thread να το κάνουμε υπόμνημα  ::

----------


## Belibem

Σε περίπτωση που δημιουργηθεί κάποια ομάδα για αναπτύξει ένα οπτικό σύστημα κατάλληλο για το AWMN θα ήθελα να συμμετέχω ενεργά (Μετά βέβαια την εξεταστική).  ::

----------


## the_eye

Για να ξεθάψω το θέμα μια που υπάρχει λίγο ελεύθερος χρόνος.

Ξέρει κανείς κανένα IC που να μετατρέπει την Manchester κωδικοποίηση σε unipolar NRZ και το αντίστροφο ;

----------


## Asterix

> *Προσπάθεια κατασκευής ερασιτεχνικού οπτικού link*
> 
> ...
> Προτιμότερη, λοιπόν, είναι η τροποποίηση έτοιμων ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών κατασκευασμένων για την αναμετάδοση του ethernet σε οπτική ίνα (ethernet media converters) ή χρησιμοποίηση έτοιμων modules που χρησιμοποιούνται στην κατασκευή αυτή (ROSA και TOSA).
> 
> Περιμένω διορθώσεις, προτάσεις, νέες ιδέες, λύσεις, συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα κλπ.
> 
> *Γιατί πιστεύω ότι μέλλον ανήκει στα οπτικά συστήματα*
> 
> ...


Άψογος....πάντως εμείς εδώ το έχουμε δοκιμάσει στο πάγκο και "παίζει"....
Ούτως η άλλως έχουμε αγοράσει υλικά για 15 κομπλέ Links...O επόμενος στόχος είναι τα 100mb/s...*αφού υπάρχει γιατί να μη μπορούμε να το κατασκευάσουμε;* εννοώ μόνο το μηχανικό μέρος και μια μικρή μετατροπή του media converter...

----------


## nister

> Άψογος....πάντως εμείς εδώ το έχουμε δοκιμάσει στο πάγκο και "παίζει"....
> Ούτως η άλλως έχουμε αγοράσει υλικά για 15 κομπλέ Links...O επόμενος στόχος είναι τα 100mb/s...*αφού υπάρχει γιατί να μη μπορούμε να το κατασκευάσουμε;* εννοώ μόνο το μηχανικό μέρος και μια μικρή μετατροπή του media converter...


Aσχολήθηκα αρκετά με την κατασκευή ενός οπτικού link.

Προσπάθησα να το σχεδιάσω από την αρχή, με ελάχιστη σχέση με το ronja, βασισμένος σε σχέδια από links οπτικών ινών.

Τελικά το όλο εγχείρημα κατέληξε σε σχετική αποτυχία.

Το σύστημα έφτασε ως το τελικό στάδιο και εγκαταλείφθηκε, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν.
Xρησιμοποιήθηκαν υπέρυθρο LED, αντίστοιχο του inferno, φακοί 100 mm και εξαιρετικά απλά κυκλώματα δέκτη και πομπού.
Εκτιμώ ότι το σύστημα αυτό μπορεί να δώσει links εμβέλειας μέχρι 150 μέτρα στα 10 Mbps, πολύ κάτω δηλαδή από το ronja.

Το σύστημα πομπού-δέκτη, χωρίς τους φακούς, μπορούν να συνδεθούν πάνω στον πάγκο σε απόσταση περίπου 80 cm, ενώ το ronja χρησιμοποιώντας καθρέφτη αναφέρει 2,5 m x 2 = 5 m.

Δυστυχώς έχω στην διάθεσή μου μόνο ένα απλό ψηφιακό πολύμετρο και δεν μπορώ να βελτιώσω το κύκλωμα. Ένας ψηφιακός παλμογράφος εκτιμώ ότι θα βοηθούσε πολύ. Ίσως αργότερα ασχοληθώ ξανά.

Ερώτηση προς Asterix:
Το σύστημα που κατασκευάσατε ποια απόσταση σύνδεσης πετυχαίνει χωρίς φακούς στον πάγκο ?
Ποιά είναι τα αποτελέσματα των δοκιμών σας με το ronja (απόσταση σύνδεσης, αξιοπιστία κλπ) ?

Σχετικά με link 100 Mbps, εκτιμώ ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν VCSEL laser που έχουν χρόνους tr/tf 500 ps, τα οποία έχουν μέχρι στιγμής χαμηλή ισχύ εκπομπής (μερικά mW), που σημαίνει μικρή απόσταση σύνδεσης ή πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια στην σκόπευση.

Την λύση των media converters την έχω εγκαταλείψει γιατί έχουν σχετικά υψηλό κόστος απόκτησης, ολοκληρωμένο interface προς το etrhernet, έναν καλό οπτικό δέκτη αλλά ένα αδύναμο πομπό με VCSEL (μερικών mW).
Η τροποποίηση ενός τέτοιου, νομίζω, θα απαιτούσε την προσθήκη ενός ενισχυτή στον οπτικό πομπό και ένα ισχυρότερο VSCEL εκπομπής.

Πιστεύω σε μερικά χρόνια, όταν ανέβει η ισχύς των VCSEL που κατασκευάζονται, βελτιωθεί το αυτόματο σύστημα σκόπευσης (όπως στις κεφαλές των CDROM), μεταφερθούν οι μονάδες κατασκευής στην Κίνα και στηθούν μονάδες παραγωγής για εκατομμύρια συσκευές τον χρόνο, τότε θα υπάρξουν διαθέσιμα οπτικά links σε προσιτό κόστος (μερικές εκατοντάδες ΕΥΡΩ) στο 1 GBps !

----------


## Asterix

Στο πάγκο έπαιξε περίπου 3+ μέτρα σε σχετικό σκοτάδι και χωρίς "στόχευση"...εννοείται χωρίς φακούς....εμείς έχουμε 130mm φακούς...σε μεγάλη απόσταση ΔΕΝ το έχουμε δοκιμάσει καθότι τα μαζικοποιούμε τώρα...Πιστεύω ότι στο μηχανικό μέρος είμαστε καλύτεροι από το Ronja και με αρκετά χαμηλότερο κόστος...αντοχή στο καιρό, Θάλασσα κλπ....Απλά χρειαζόμαστε άτομα...πάντως σε βλέπω ψαγμένο...οτιδήποτε σε αυτή τη κατεύθυνση ευπρόσδεκτο...σε ευχαριστώ πάντως....

----------

